# check ...Check It out



## tracerturbo2 (Jul 19, 2005)

Got the wfie some wheels for her wagon. Abt a10's 18x10 rear 18x9 front with schmidt lips. I had bought this for her a few months ago and had a headgasket issue so we I took the heads off and ported and decked them. God dam car moves out for a 3.0. I need to look into a chip and exhaust for it Josh from Nothing leaves stock Is gonna do a dual borla set up for me. He's doing al kinds of one off set up's and they are awesome. It needs lowered but im afaird of what she would do if it was grounded. I have a Mild spring set the "sport kit" form audi. I think i will do that and see where it goes from there. Thanks for looking


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: check ...Check It out (tracerturbo2)*

That wheel well gap in monsterous! Get rid of it! However, the wheels are nice.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: check ...Check It out (tracerturbo2)*

Sweet wheels, but definitely needs the drop to make it look right, even if it's a mild drop.


----------



## RideVR6 (May 28, 2002)

*Re: check ...Check It out (5speed6)*

Ouchhhhhhh...Gapppp. Nice wheels though!


----------

